# Name change ?



## SmokingUPnorth (May 3, 2020)

Does anyone know how to go about getting your name changed on here?


----------



## Steve H (May 3, 2020)

Hawaiianbrian said:


> Does anyone know how to go about getting your name changed on here?


Contact one of the mods they'll help you I'm sure.


----------



## bluewolf (May 3, 2020)

just bein nosey....Why do you want to change your name?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 3, 2020)

bluewolf said:


> just bein nosey....Why do you want to change your name?


Moving from Hawaii.. never really like it anyway haha


----------

